# [Official]Gappos little Deneb/Thuban overclocking guide with too many smileys



## vrm4

nice guide!


----------



## thiru

Shoulda made that guide when you still could be repped









Thanks! nice info all in one place







and what's with the redhat hate lol?


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
Shoulda made that guide when you still could be repped









Thanks! nice info all in one place







and what's with the redhat hate lol?

Cheers fellas

We're all a bit sick of redhat talking about overclocking and benchmarking all the time and never doing anything so we are trying to give him a kick start








http://www.overclock.net/off-topic/7...-agp-dell.html

Got to be cruel to be kind
















And LOL to whoever gave me that sneaky rep


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
Cheers fellas

We're all a bit sick of redhat talking about overclocking and benchmarking all the time and never doing anything so we are trying to give him a kick start








http://www.overclock.net/off-topic/7...-agp-dell.html

Got to be cruel to be kind
















And LOL to whoever gave me that sneaky rep









[email protected], maybe a bit harsh









edit:


----------



## Sgtbash

Outstanding work Gappo, Imaginary +REP!


----------



## Dawlish7

bump for nice guide!


----------



## YangerD

Short and Dirty







. Good job Gappo


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Rawrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!


----------



## allikat

Nice guide, repped








Now if you could give us a guide on how to fix the 3d gaming dying problems, I'd be... urm.. much obliged








My unlocked x2 555 is fine, for everything, until I play 3d games, and TF2 keeps dying randomly with the Nvidia driver failing. I'm not sure this card likes running 2 displays.


----------



## el gappo

Could be many things







Does it do it wit the 7600? if it does I would give that cpu some more juice.

More than likely bloody drivers tho...


----------



## allikat

The 7600 is pci-e x1 modded, I doubt it has the bandwidth to game with. I even took it out to see if that helped stop the crashes.
My chip has a 1.275v VID (nice and low I think) and is at 1.425v with all cores unlocked, and at 3.8GHz. It's OCCT and OCCT Linpack stable, plus I ran prime95 over it for a while, no errors. The Occt gpu memtest came back ok as well... Maybe it's time to strip my GPU down and replace the TIM.


----------



## UnAimed

Why are you using win 2000?


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UnAimed* 
Why are you using win 2000?

1. That's server 2008

2. Because it's a far superior os


----------



## Itharus

Awesome guide!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UnAimed* 
Why are you using win 2000?

It's called Classic Theme. You can make XP, Vista, 7, Server 08, and just about any Windows OS look like that.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Thanks for this, it's helped me, definitely. But let me ask you a question, with all of your infinite CPU intelligences, if you don't mind!

On my 1055T, I'm aiming for 3.7 @ 1.435v w/ NB @ 2650 (my multipliers are locked) and RAM running at 1400~. Now, the CPU is good w/ 1.435v but I can't get the NB to get me into windows. I can get into windows and Prime with NB @ 2360 (or whatever the number is) at the same vcore.

I've tried upping the CPU/NB for 2600+ to 1.375 and it still won't boot into windows. I went up to 1.4 and still Windows loading froze. Motherboard is M4A78T-E, any ideas?


----------



## el gappo

More voltage is your only option I guess. It will continue to scale with voltage but I don't know an actual safe limit because I've never noticed degradation but I do run 1.475 for 3ghz NB on my setup.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Is that VCORE or CPU/NB? Both?

Currently:

VCORE @ 1.4350
CPU/NB @ 1.2250 (Stable @ 2400) [Aiming for the next up which is 2600~]


----------



## savagebunny

Throw your CPU-NB to 1.4v and be happy


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *savagebunny* 
Throw your CPU-NB to 1.4v and be happy

I have already tried that, it still freezes loading windows. In that case, would you suggest upping the RAM voltage? My current chips are warrantied for .15+ on them so I'm not worried about but they are already under clocked by about 100mhz (due to locked multipliers in my BIOS, next jump up is tooo much for them).


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
I have already tried that, it still freezes loading windows. In that case, would you suggest upping the RAM voltage? My current chips are warrantied for .15+ on them so I'm not worried about but they are already under clocked by about 100mhz (due to locked multipliers in my BIOS, next jump up is tooo much for them).

Throw the ram at 1.7v

NB Voltage to 1.3

CPU-NB - 1.4 - 1.45


----------



## el gappo

Yeah I meant cpu-nb voltage. The thubans require more than your average because of the 2 extra cores I guess







I don't think your ram is the problem if you are only upping the nb multi which is what your doing correct?

Savage has been doing this for 3 months straight he is right lol. Don't think you need nb or dimm voltage yet just cpu-nb.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *savagebunny* 
Throw the ram at 1.7v

NB Voltage to 1.3

CPU-NB - 1.4 - 1.45

Hrm well the NB is already at 1.3 (that's stock already on my board) and my RAM is at 1.8v stock but I can safely take it to 1.95 if needed (not wanting to though, at least not that high!). I've got the CPU @ 1.435 and I'd like to leave that alone and just get the CPU/NB boosted so I can get into Windows for priming.

I'll try going higher than 1.4 for the CPU/NB, thanks for the help!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
Yeah I meant cpu-nb voltage. The thubans require more than your average because of the 2 extra cores I guess







I don't think your ram is the problem if you are only upping the nb multi which is what your doing correct?

Savage has been doing this for 3 months straight he is right lol. Don't think you need nb or dimm voltage yet just cpu-nb.

Ok, thanks for clarification. Be back in a quick few ~


----------



## GanjaSMK

Hrm even with the CPU/NB up to 1.4375 it won't boot. Can you have your CPU/NB higher than your VCORE?

EDIT: No luck w/ 1.45 VCORE and 1.45 CPU/NB loading Windows....







Makes me sad.


----------



## el gappo

I guess.. but you could always go for a higher base clock along with core clock, ram, ht and nb







That might just be a bad divider.

Unless there is a reason you are keeping vcore so low?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Well I can't really get a read on what everyone is saying?! I see results of very low VCORE and high NB clocks but I can't get mine solid. I can Prime @ 3.8 @ 1.4875 but I just can't get my CPU/NB frequency up. I've left the HT frequency near 2000 or 2100 with no issues. I'm just stumped.

See I just boot into windows @ 3.7 @ 1.435v w/ CPU/NB @ 1.225v and 2385Mhz (was aiming for 2650, next multi up) and I'll bet it primes fine.

I just want to get that NB frequency higher!!! And my multipliers aren't even multi's just the numbers they correspond to.

EDIT: Missing words/numbers asdljk;f;al


----------



## el gappo

What voltage are you raising? Isn't it called VDDNB on that board?


----------



## GanjaSMK

I have these setting in my BIOS:

KEY= Stock (for those I marked) / **Current values**

CPU VCORE **1.4375**
CPU/NB **1.225**
CPU VDDA 2.5/**AUTO** (can be AUTO or 2.5/2.6/2.7/2.8)
DRAM **1.8**
NB **1.3**
NB1.8v **AUTO**
HT **1.2?(Whatever stock is, manually set)**
SB **1.1?**(Whatever stock is, manually set)**

I'm only playing with the VCORE ~ CPU/NB and their corresponding frequencies and base clocks (currently @ 265).


----------



## chatch15117

moar voltage


----------



## redhat_ownage

lol i see what you did there


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chatch15117* 
moar voltage

LOL I think he has found his limit :/ I blame that motherboard.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redhat_ownage* 
lol i see what you did there









I don't know what you're talkin bout Willis


----------



## GanjaSMK

Yes, indeed. I too blame the board. Anyone wanna buy it?









Oh well I think 3.7/2385 is decent @ 1.4375. I was so close to 1.5 before I was worried about 24/7 use. I may see if I can do 3.8+ @ 1.4625 later.

Definitely board restricted.


----------



## civilian_pr0ject

I'm wondering just how far i can get on this processor but the biggest danger for me is that i can not monitor my temps as they are completely fubar with the cores having been unlocked...
for a while i had 3.8 ghz runing like butter, even after hours of bad company 2, but i came home and within minutes of web browsing i had a BSOD, so back down to 3.7ghz for now.

my cooling is a cooler master v8, it handled 3.1ghz with the control knob turned all the way down like it was nothing, im *ASSUMING* with it maxed it is doing fine. again, no way to tell!

can someone elaborate to me how i am supposed to guage this temp? and if i stress my computer in prime 95 then shut down suddenly to check temps in bios, how fast will they have dropped back down?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Are you saying your overall CPU temperature is not reading? Because when you unlock your cores will lose the sensor but your overall CPU temp should be fine.

Download AOD (Overdrive) from AMD, and download HWMonitor and pair up your temperatures with what each program says.


----------



## civilian_pr0ject

i was getting 4 different temps of negative 270 C, and on the page with cpu status the temps were all between 11 and 12 C. this was with AMD OD.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Hmmm bummer, I don't know what to tell you except lock it up and take it to 4Ghz on two cores.


----------



## civilian_pr0ject

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


Hmmm bummer, I don't know what to tell you except lock it up and take it to 4Ghz on two cores.


can't think of any reason in the world why i would want a 4ghz dual core vs a 3.7 ghz quad, especially since bad company 2 is my go to game and everything else i play is less demanding...

anyway, i got this motherboard to have room for a thuban when they drop or a bulldozer if they arent massively expensive, and for a second 5850. i'll just stick with 3.7 for now.

on a further note, will i see a performance increase in games from overclocking my north bridge frequency and my ram? my ram is 1600 6-8-6-24-1 and the only time i EVER go under 60 fps in bad company 2 is when c4 or similar explosions cause a ton of dust close to me.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Maybe. Test and see.


----------



## FlanK3r

*"Thubans are a different story. We've heard from reliable sources that past 1.475 is the danger zone for 24 stable using. Much past that and heat is going to become an issue anyway. If your on a Thuban on ambient then this is you."*

yes, because Thubans are SOI+LOW-K

PS: nice stuff not only for noobies, go it to FAQ


----------



## xd_1771

No Prime95 in between OC settings.
Takes way too long and wastes time & energy. Use IBT, LinX, OCCT or some other quicker test for testing while raising clock speeds, Prime95 after you've reached your target clocks or limit (and adjust if necessary).









Also, Phenom II x6 OC's CAN in fact work with C1E and CNQ enabled (I have both enabled on mine with no issues i.e. downclocking during load).
Raising the northbridge to 1.2v (or even the further 1.3v) is something I recommend to everyone as it's helped stability in many cases.
By HTT you should be more clear and refer to it as the HTT Link clock or BaseClock. You should never raise the HTT clock as it hurts stability. PCI-E clock, do it at your own risk - never exceed 110mhz, as PCI-E clock is related to the southbridge clock and going too far could result in corruption in the data going to the HDD.\\
Blue screen: 0x0...124, 0x0....50 = CPU instability; IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL = RAM or IMC instability, usually. Sometimes it may also randomly restart without a blue screen, black screen, etc. I usually also trace this to RAM instability if it happens randomly anytime (I.e. idle or a stress test), but it can also be CPU frequency at really high clocks (i.e. failing within seconds of starting Prime or IBT).

Just some pointers here









Oh and redhat_ownage named one of his RAM sticks after me. He's awesome for that


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlanK3r* 
*"Thubans are a different story. We've heard from reliable sources that past 1.475 is the danger zone for 24 stable using. Much past that and heat is going to become an issue anyway. If your on a Thuban on ambient then this is you."*

yes, because Thubans are SOI+LOW-K

PS: nice stuff not only for noobies, go it to FAQ

Cool







I'll stick that in.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xd_1771* 
No Prime95 in between OC settings.
Takes way too long and wastes time & energy. Use IBT, LinX, OCCT or some other quicker test for testing while raising clock speeds, Prime95 after you've reached your target clocks or limit (and adjust if necessary).









Also, Phenom II x6 OC's CAN in fact work with C1E and CNQ enabled (I have both enabled on mine with no issues i.e. downclocking during load).
Raising the northbridge to 1.2v (or even the further 1.3v) is something I recommend to everyone as it's helped stability in many cases.
By HTT you should be more clear and refer to it as the HTT Link clock or BaseClock. You should never raise the HTT clock as it hurts stability. PCI-E clock, do it at your own risk - never exceed 110mhz, as PCI-E clock is related to the southbridge clock and going too far could result in corruption in the data going to the HDD.\\
Blue screen: 0x0...124, 0x0....50 = CPU instability; IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL = RAM or IMC instability, usually. Sometimes it may also randomly restart without a blue screen, black screen, etc. I usually also trace this to RAM instability if it happens randomly anytime (I.e. idle or a stress test), but it can also be CPU frequency at really high clocks (i.e. failing within seconds of starting Prime or IBT).

Just some pointers here









Oh and redhat_ownage named one of his RAM sticks after me. He's awesome for that









HT link and HTT are 2 different things, 1 being base clock and the other hyper transport link. I just used the proper name, I did list several other names after that







1.3v nb gets a bit toasty and is the max voltage on a few boards, no need for that high on 24/7 imo. Prime 95 is just personal preference, the user is who defines stability, I just believe prime blend does that the best.

I don't know where this hyper transport myth came from on ocn but it does get right on my nerves, there is no need to under clock it. It may effect stability if you go too high and that's why you should set it last, but it does have some positive's once OC'd and having it way down below 2ghz is one big bottleneck









Redhat is a pretty cool guy eh! Think I have that ram here now, which one is you?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
*FINNALY* Post your stable settings in some threads on here and brag about how awesome you are and how much Redhat_Ownage sucks. Congratulations you are now a Gappo



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *YangerD* 
Short and Dirty







. Good job Gappo









I hear that's how he likes his ladies!

Good guide Gappo. I'll report back on how well it works with my W3520.

EDIT:









Didn't work. Terrible guide!


----------



## el gappo

You need to write one for me so I cun lrn to intel


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 







You need to write one for me so I cun lrn to intel









Alright.

*Guide to overclocking Intel chips for Gappo*

1. Put chip in.

2. Run SuperPi.

3. Beat AMD WR!


----------



## ny_driver

lol


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
Alright.

*Guide to overclocking Intel chips for Gappo*

1. Put chip in.

2. Run SuperPi.

3. Beat AMD WR!




















Also what I meant is keeping HTT Link around 2000 (i.e. 2000-2200) and avoiding going higher.
Also, most motherboards (including mine) call the HTT clock/base clock the "FSB" so this could confuse some users.


----------



## decimator

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xd_1771* 









Also what I meant is keeping HTT Link around 2000 (i.e. 2000-2200) and avoiding going higher.
Also, most motherboards (including mine) call the HTT clock/base clock the "FSB" so this could confuse some users.

There's no such thing as HTT Link. It's just HT Link. The HTT is AMD's name for the FSB.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
I don't know where this hyper transport myth came from on ocn but it does get right on my nerves, there is no need to under clock it. It may effect stability if you go too high and that's why you should set it last, but it does have some positive's once OC'd and having it way down below 2ghz is one big bottleneck









Over 2Ghz adds little to most benchmark scores, and can cause stability issues. Hypertransport is fine to leave @ 2Ghz or atleast in the 1800-2200Mhz range.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Over 2Ghz adds little to most benchmark scores, and can cause stability issues. Hypertransport is fine to leave @ 2Ghz or atleast in the 1800-2200Mhz range.

It's not that it's that people think under-clocking it gains stability









Ive seen people in that Regor OC club with it running under 1ghz


----------



## sugarmankie

nice post gappo + rep son!

EDIT: LAWL AT ME GIVEING U REP HAHA


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
It's not that it's that people think under-clocking it gains stability









Ive seen people in that Regor OC club with it running under 1ghz









No no, they're silly. I usually try to advise a range as in that range there's not much of a difference.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Do it because you can ^^!!!!


----------



## el gappo

Bump because redhat told me not to


----------



## ibnul7

wow thanks for the guide







! i've noted down all the voltages so i can get a more stable overclock.


----------



## Swiftes

Bump for a great guide!


----------



## Fear of Oneself

♥ Gappo

I put this in my 9X5 thread, and you asked me to include you in my youtube tutorials. Hense you needed to make this thread.

I would +rep, but I've given you like 25 already

EDIT: You're so sexy gappo!


----------



## el gappo

You drunk Fear?


----------



## ny_driver

I love my Deneb!







..............4GHz/1.32v now............Although I am in the market for a good used 1090T to freeze.

I have read through the guide a couple times....very helpful.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 







You drunk Fear?









haha nope.

rep hunting has made me do things I regret.

And I thought you'd be like
"What is (insert my last name here, not safe for OCN) doing? That ****er can't overclock"

or something of the sort, in your English accent.

"Tally ho, biscuits and gravy" or something like that lol


----------



## Rhylian

Great guide, thanks a ton!


----------



## Deathschyte

Nice guide...








thanks a lot gappo...


----------



## PizzaMan

Bump for a great guide. Sure is helping this AMD newb out.


----------



## ny_driver

I got the 965BE to 6625.09MHz and the 1090T to 6401.48MHz so far now, and all after reading this guide.









EDIT: Seriously I studied this................although it may have sounded like I was being sarcastic.


----------



## scottdog7000

Slighty of subject but i have just aquired a 960t for £40 would this be better for gaming than my current 940be? my mobo will take it and i will be overclocking it as per guide thanks!! ++
quite new at this so input would be gratfull.


----------



## el gappo

Should OC a lot better







£40 is a bargain, where you get that?


----------



## scottdog7000

A freind of mine just upgraded to i5 2500k so snapped it up there and then!







(cant unlock the extra cores on my mobo though)









thought it would oc better dint know if i would see an improvment in gaming though!

but a good stepping stone to a am3+ board if i decide to go that way!









just need a bit of tme to fit it an play with it now with xmas and all !!!


----------



## scottdog7000

just an update fitted my 960t and clocked it to 4.08ghz with not much effort had to have the core voltage at 1.45 to get it stable though!










the only thing is that the temp in pc probe says 33c and the core temp says its 20c idle ??????
with my 940 they were never more than a 3c diffrence the coretemp always being the higher.

otherwise am chuffed with it


----------



## Doober

thx el gappo

-doober


----------



## ozzy983

Overclocking is all about trial and error; I always recommend making a nice spreadsheet in excel with your stock settings at top, and then what you change under. Makes it really easy to keep track of.


----------



## klewlis1

El Gappo i been having trouble getting my new board to post or even unstand the new bios with the board its a ASUS M5A97 EVO. I was wondering if you knew anything about the UEFI bios and if so could ya help a brother out as to understanding what all the diff setting in the bios do and what they are for. I been trying for days to get it to post and finally got it to today its running at 4.0GHz now just by raising the multi to 20 but thats as far as i have got, im scared to do anything else at this point lol. There are things on this board i never ever heard of, but i have all the basics turned off and the rest set to default. I was coming from an older M5A78L-M LX board, also im using a 960T chip if that helps.Also using a H60 for cooling , the rest is in my sig. Much help needed. Thank in advance.
I wanted to add im not too new to overclocking just new to this board and the bios, its driving me nuts lol


----------



## xFALL3Nx

OH KNOE

i hit 1.55v with my 960t









going to go knock it back down to 1.475, see if thats stable at 4ghz


----------



## CiBi

First of all, great guide el gappo!
















So here's the thing, last week I bought an Sabertooth 990FX motherboard so yesterday I had to overclock my system again.
This guide was a great help but there are still some things I think could be inproved in my system.
The system is now stable and as high overclocked as I could get it. The CPU is running at 4GHz, Northbridge at 3GHz and Memory at 1600MHz but I think there is still room for improvement.

In the screenshots below you can see all the settings, I dont think I forgot anything









I have a few questions, first of all as soon as I increase the FSB the system becomes unstable, even with all other stuff running stock. So I had to overclock by using the multiplier only, 20x200MHz was the highest I got without increasing the vcore over 1.475V. I hardly understand all the CPU Load Line Calibration settings so I think there might be room for improvement in my system by changing voltages and VRM settings.

I'm also worried because I cant check the CPU/NB voltage while the system is running...

All advice is welcome









Grtz

CiBi


----------



## deltadragon0

sempron 130 @ 2.6 GHz into a athlon II x2 430 @ 3.9 GHz (ram limits) thanks to your guide









I might be burning my ram tho so I left only one 2GB DIMM in, DDR3 1600 hyper x blu with 1.995 voltage O.O


----------



## The Pook

I ordered a Sempron 130 from NewEgg Friday and now they're a deactivated product ...







guess I got the last one. Hopefully mine OCs as nicely as yours and hopefully I can get that second core activated too.

For now, I'm playing with my 960T. For those with Zosmas, join the club in my sig


----------



## Edge Of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deltadragon0*
> 
> sempron 130 @ 2.6 GHz into a athlon II x2 430 @ 3.9 GHz (ram limits) thanks to your guide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might be burning my ram tho so I left only one 2GB DIMM in, DDR3 1600 hyper x blu with 1.995 voltage O.O


Turn down the RAM voltage immediately!!!


----------



## Atomfix

Can this be stickied?


----------



## hakz

it's posted under the AMD Overclocking Guides & Essential Threads, so I believe it doesn't need to be sticky'd


----------



## odjerer

Ive heard that the phenom II processor may show 10C less temperature than real. Does that mean that if HWmonitor says my core temp reach 49C under 1 hour stress test with prime, I should not let the temp get any higher? No more OC?

EDIT: I reached 52C core temperature in a 20 min stress test. core speed was 3,95 GHz and NB on 2,8 GHz. Is that too high? Volt on cpu is 4,6 something, I didnt change anything on the NB volt


----------



## CiBi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odjerer*
> 
> Ive heard that the phenom II processor may show 10C less temperature than real. Does that mean that if HWmonitor says my core temp reach 49C under 1 hour stress test with prime, I should not let the temp get any higher? No more OC?
> 
> EDIT: I reached 52C core temperature in a 20 min stress test. core speed was 3,95 GHz and NB on 2,8 GHz. Is that too high? Volt on cpu is 4,6 something, I didnt change anything on the NB volt


whats the 'volt on cpu' aka vcore? Is it 1,46V? Cause 4,6 volt is impossible. Also I wouldn't let it get much higher then 52C but thats just me, my Phenom is running at a breezy 35°C under load


----------



## odjerer

Yeah, typo. It was 1,46

But the volt seem to vary up and down. I saw it all the way up to 1.88 V


----------



## GrndZero

Hi, I am new to the forum but used to OC back in late 90's and early 2000's. Been itching to try this out on my computer instead of upgrading for the moment. I have an Athlon II 620 that I want to see how far I can safely go.
System specs are as follows.
Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P AM3 AMD770
8GB (4 x 2GB) DDR3 1333 | Timing 8-8-8-21
AMD X4 620 2.6ghz
ATI Diamond 5870 1gig Cypress XT

I used some of the products in your guide, CPUID, AMD Overdrive, and Prime95. I also picked up Gigabytes OC.
I have yet to go through the RAM stuff as I have to wrap my head around it but I wanted to see what my new cooler (air cooling) was capable of so I decided to try out some HT numbers. Without changing any other values I used AMD OD to get to an Autotune and it go to 2995 before the computer rebooted on me. I have found out one thing about OD with my system, testing numbers is fine, but I will no longer apply anything with it, lol. I will do that in the bios itself, I learned my lesson. For the time being, I have the HT set at 215mhz until I test things further with the beginning of your guide.
So far the processor has not gone above 33C so that is a plus.


----------



## lumbeechief

I cant get my phenom II 960T @ 4.5ghz stable am I was even using liquid nitrogen, turn up cpu volts to 1.9 and still couldn't oveclock , am just thinking now that this chip is not that capable which explains that the 6core faluty proves it, but i can lock to 5 core trough but i dont care i just want to overclock 4.5ghz for dolphin


----------



## grunion

What happened to the guide, I don't see it?

I'm stuck at 4.2 on an x4 910.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> What happened to the guide, I don't see it?
> 
> I'm stuck at 4.2 on an x4 910.


Code bug, but I fixed it. Whole post is now shown.


----------



## Jopein

Would be great if I could actually see the pics in first post


----------



## cat1092

Thanks for this!

Have a 965BE now clocked to just under 3.8GHz and want to get to 4.0GHz. On an ASUS 970 PRO Gaming/AURA MB that once housed my FX-8350. Conventional wisdom may say that was a dumb trade off, yet the FX-8350 runs perfectly fine on my ASRock 970M Pro3, and since it's not OC'd, don't have to worry about heat. That's why I made the swap, because the 970 PRO Gaming/AURA can handle thermals better, has quality heatsinks, an overall better (mid class) MB over the lower tier ASRock MB, and ATX rather than mATX. I don't believe anyone will dispute the quality difference. 

Since this Topic was created, MB's are now more able to compensate some settings (auto tune), although some manual tuning will always be needed. And since I want to hit that 4.0GHz, a little needs to be done. While it'll never match my FX-8350 in terms of performance, may come close to the FX-6300 on another 970M Pro3 and maybe best of all, no major CPU security leaks to be concerned over (there are to some degree with the FX series). I take it since the Phenoms weren't mentioned, all (should be) good. 

Just want to acknowledge the work that the OP has done for us, while these CPU's (& Topics) are old, there's many of these still perfectly fine running CPU's to be found at low cost on eBay, except the Phenom 1100t. I suppose that the latter holds resale value for the same reason as the Intel Core 2 Quad 9650 & 1st gen i7's, folks will pay for quality legacy CPU's. Plus these are the CPU's that the 950BE (& 1100t) are competing with, no i7 past 1st gen, also known as Arrandale to many. May compete with some later middle of the road i3 & low end i5's, but not i7's beginning with Sandy Bridge. 

Again, thanks for the 'quick & dirty' Tutorial!

Cat


----------

